# [SOLVED] Having problems with ASUS EZ Flash2



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

So, I downloaded the latest BIOS, put it on freshly DOS formatted USB drive, went through BIOS to the utility and, nada. It picks up the drive as :\B but the BIOS update doesn't appear. I can backup the current BIOS to the USB drive (which, btw, doesnt show up in Windows).
Any idea what I'm doing wrong here?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Having problems with ASUS EZ Flash2*

Is bios set to boot to b: ?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Having problems with ASUS EZ Flash2*

What do you mean?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Having problems with ASUS EZ Flash2*

If bios is calling your a: drive b:, then your bios should give you a 
option to boot to b:. By all rights a: does not exist on your machine.
Or is there a option to boot to usb device, or possibly other device.
Ive never tried booting to a usb device, so Im just thinking of logic.
For me anyway..If bios does not know what to boot, there is no way
its going to boot to that device, unless you disable everything in the
boot order except the b: drive...which if you have that option that
may force it to boot to the usb floppy.....bottom line bios is not seeing
your usb floppy.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Having problems with ASUS EZ Flash2*

there is a b and c, when I select any of them no files load up in the box for me to view and select.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Having problems with ASUS EZ Flash2*

Before we go any further,,why are you wanting to update/flash your
bios?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Having problems with ASUS EZ Flash2*

Just to get it up to date. Why should I not bother? It works ok, I just thought it prudent to upgrade it to the latest.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Having problems with ASUS EZ Flash2*

Dont flash if you dont need to..


----------



## peb (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Having problems with ASUS EZ Flash2*

Not sure if this applies to your problem but I have just used EZFlash2 to upgrade BIOS from a USB drive. Initially I couldn't see the BIOS file on the USB drive but then I remembered that I had disabled USB Legacy Support. I enabled it and then I could see the USB drive, etc. Not sure that really all stacks up but that's how it seemed to happen for me! And EZFlash worked a treat on my P5E.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Having problems with ASUS EZ Flash2*

I'll take a look, the simplest answers are usually the most effective...


----------

